# mon vieux emac



## bertherossier (12 Octobre 2012)

:rose:
Je ne suis pas douée et mon pauvre mac marche au ralenti ... pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment nettoyer et rebouster mon inséparable ami?:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Là comme ça c'est un peu vague 

Dans quelles circonstances ? 

Parce que bon, au vu de l'âge de la bête, une des premières choses à envisager serait le remplacement du disque dur ! Voire gonfler la ram au max !

Si cela concerne le web, les vidéos, et tout le toutim, pas de miracles, ce mac est dépassé.

Bonne soirée


----------

